# My Corny Poem



## Rayna' (Feb 28, 2007)

I am at work & Im suppose to be working
But I cant help going to TPF and peeking
At the photo of my current online crush
Who looks so very hot it makes my blood rush
He says he was ill when the photo was taken
Ive never seen an ill person who I would like to see naked.
I hope he isnt offended by what I have written
But I just cant help but to be smitten


----------



## PNA (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, oh, love in the blossom of spring fever.........


----------



## Arch (Feb 28, 2007)

lol.... thanks :blushing:


----------



## PNA (Feb 28, 2007)

I see the Peom's inteneded has responded.......Very Nice! :hug:: :heart:


----------



## Corry (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww!  That's almost as sweet as that drunken loveletter/poem you wrote me, Arch!


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh!  Can I read it or it is too private? 




Corry said:


> Awwww! That's almost as sweet as that drunken loveletter/poem you wrote me, Arch!


----------



## Corry (Feb 28, 2007)

But what if his girlfriend sees it!? :shock:


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah...that doesn't sound good...oh well, your just a lucky girl


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 1, 2007)

Corry said:


> But what if his girlfriend sees it!? :shock:


 
Hm, i think that would not matter, but what if her BF sees it, that would be more of a problem


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 1, 2007)

lol


----------

